# IFFGD Action alert



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIIFFGD Action alertTake Action to Preserve and Support Research Funding at NIHhttp://www.aboutibs.org/site/news-events/a...budget-proposal


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

It looks like Bush vetoed the bill, which will cut into funding from the NIH into some IBS research.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIOn November 13, 2007 President Bush vetoed the health and education bill that had passed congress with bi-partisan support. Action is need now to encourage congressional over-ride of the vetn November 7, 2007 the U.S. House of Representatives passed the Labor-HHS / VA-Military construction package by a vote of 269-142. (The vote tally is listed below.) But this falls short of the 286 votes that will be needed to override the president's veto. As this process continues to move forward it remains important to contact your members of Congress and ask them to support the bill to ensure that a veto override is possible now that the president vetoed the measure as expected.This fiscal year 2008 appropriations bill for the Departments of Labor, Health and Human Services, Education and Related Agencies (Labor-HHS) contains significant increased funding for the National Institutes of Health (NIH) and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC). Specific to the interests of IFFGD, the bill increases funding for NIH by 3.8% and bolsters support for the CDC by 5.9%.Contact representatives. To find your member of the House and your senators, go to www.congress.org. When prompted, enter your zip code. Please act as soon as possible.The president had threatened to veto the bill because it exceeds the overall amount requested in his fiscal year 2008 budget proposal. The president's budget proposal actually calls for a cut for NIH and deep reductions in CDC's budget. If Congress is forced to adhere to the president's budget proposal's funding levels, or if a bill cannot be enacted and Congress is forced to pass a year-long continuing resolution, all of the gains made during this year's appropriations process will be eliminated.To support health funding, we urge you contact your member of the House of Representatives and your two Senators to insist that they vote in favor of the Labor-HHS appropriations bill when it is considered. Additionally, advocates are urged to contact all members of the House and Senate. A two-thirds majority vote in favor of the bill will help position the bill for a veto-override if the president does in fact veto the legislation. Without the two-thirds majority vote, Congress will be forced to negotiate a more modest package closely aligned with the cuts proposed by the president, or be forced to pass a year-long continuing resolution which level-funds all programs and wipes out any new spending contained in the Labor-HHS bill.Here is a brief chronological summary of key events. http://www.aboutibs.org/site/news-events/a...budget-proposal


----------

